# DT with runny nose



## kimber_lee_314 (Sep 28, 2010)

One of my DTs has had a runny nose for a while. He did a round of Baytril and didn't get better, so I had him tested. It turned out he had psuedomonas auriginosis (not sure if that's spelled right.) The vet prescribed ciprofloxacin which he has been on for at least 2 weeks with no improvement. Now another one of my DTs has a runny nose (they have been quarantined.) I started her on cipro as well, but still runny. What is my next step? Another round of Baytril? Doxycicline?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 28, 2010)

pseudomonas aeruginosa? I am not nitpicking I am just trying to get correct info. It seems like it is everywhere according to wiki, which I usually do not use as a source. Sadly I could not find any good treatments for it. it said it is in the soil, plants, basically everywhere.


----------



## Annieski (Sep 29, 2010)

From what info I could find--- Baytril and Cipro are very similar in composition and commonly used to treat Pseudomonas Aeruginosa infections. There might not be a need for another change in antibiotic---maybe just an increase in duration, as this type of bacteria can be hard to get under control. Since a culture was done, this type of Pseudomonas is found pretty much everywhere, as "dmmj"has mentioned,and gets OUT-OF-CONTROL because the immune system is already compromised--- in tortoises, it is USUALLY because of colder than normal temps[that starts the "runny nose" and then the Pseudo takes over]. I know you said you have isolated this DT from the others you have, but is it in a "hospital-type" isolation? Along with the antibiotic treatment, it is important to "create" an especially "clean" set-up. Substrate with a low "dust" composition, access to clean drinking water, and most importantly, higher temps to help the immune system kick-in to work with the antibiotic.
The only other thing,I want to mention, I wouldn't just automatically treat the "other" tortoise without being sure it is for the same Pseudomonas. Although the symptoms may appear the same--- the actual treatment may be entirely different for the second DT. JMT
P.S. Perhaps an x-ray may determine if the original illness has progressed into a secondary infection[Pneumonia] which may require additional measures to see improvement.


----------



## Laura (Oct 5, 2010)

Is it eating? Increase the heat and make sure its acting normal and do not hibernate....


----------

